# KDE 3.1 rc6-> de NOS site doet het niet goed

## aardvark

Ik heb net een vers rc2 systeem gebouwd dat het prima doet en waarop kde 3.1 rc6 draait. Tot mijn ongenoegen kan ik alleen de sites aangeboden door de NOS niet meer lezen. Het middelste frame met de inhoud zeg maar komt niet tevoorschijn. Wel zie ik de inhoud voorbij flitsen als ik op een link klik. Kan iemand anders dit bevestigen of is het een lokaal probleem...?

Wellicht moet dit anders aan KDE.org gemeld worden....

Oh ja, het gaat dus i.i.g om :

www.nos.nl

www.nosnieuws.nl

----------

## garo

Ik ben zelf ook een kde gebruiker, maar ik raad aan om konqueror niet te gebruiken voor te browsen, ik gebruik konqueror alleen als "verkenner".

Voor te browsen raad ik mozilla of phoenix aan, en voor in de console lynx of links.

PS: mozilla kan overweg met nos.nl, phoenix waarschijnlijk ook

----------

## aardvark

[Ironische modus]

Bedankt voor de tip! dit is DE oplossing!

Ik moet gewoon mozilla gebruiken... dat wist ik niet...  

En het start nog snel op ook.. en kijk eens naar de gui snelheid! fabelachtig!! Om over lynx nog maar te zwijgen..  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Of nog beter, gebruik IE, dan doen alles sites het zeker...

[/Ironische modus]

Even voor de duidelijkheid: ik vroeg dus niet welke browser ik moet gebruiken.... Deze sites (en bijna alle andere sites) hebben tot nu toe prima gewerkt in konqueror. Ik wil alleen weten of het probleem bij mij ligt of dat er wellicht een bug in het spel is... en dat het even gemeld moet worden voor "final"....

----------

## Stuartje

[quote="aardvark"][Ironische modus]

Bedankt voor de tip! dit is DE oplossing!

Ik moet gewoon mozilla gebruiken... dat wist ik niet...  

En het start nog snel op ook.. en kijk eens naar de gui snelheid! fabelachtig!! Om over lynx nog maar te zwijgen..  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Of nog beter, gebruik IE, dan doen alles sites het zeker...

[/Ironische modus]

[quote]

Een beetje beleefdheid tegen iemand die probeert te helpen zou ook wel mogen!

Als mozilla te traag start naar jouw gedacht, gebruik dan phoenix. Dan heb je geen last van overbodige dingen...

----------

## Zu`

Het zou gewoon leuk zijn moest iemand die ook KDE 3.1 rc6 draait da even kunnen bevestigen aan aardvark of ie ook dat probleem heeft of niet.

Dat is eigenlijk al wat aardvark wil weten denk'k  :Wink: 

Iedereen is vrij om de browser te gebruiken die hij wil hé, het is namelijk niet onbelangrijk dat we die vrijheid hebben, laten we dan de browser gebruiken die wij elk persoonlijk het beste vinden.

aardvark: ik heb hier zelf geen KDE noch Konq staan, maar wat je altijd kan doen is een bug reportje inzenden op https://bugs.gentoo.org

Als het nodig blijkt, dan zullen de Gentoo Dev's dit wel doorzenden naar de KDE Dev's.

----------

## garo

konqueror 3.0.5a : middelste frame werkt, behalve op de voorpagina

 *Quote:*   

> En het start nog snel op ook.. en kijk eens naar de gui snelheid! fabelachtig!! Om over lynx nog maar te zwijgen.. 

 

sorry maar: 

-mozilla start ondertussen echt veel sneller op dan vroeger

-en lynx is echt onmisbaar als je zonder x server zit.

----------

## kraaij

Met konq 3.0.4 kan ik de nos.nl site gewoon duidelijk zien, inclusief de voorpagina. Geen probleem hier.

----------

## TuxFriend

Ik gebruik KDE 3.0.5a en beide sites werken prima. Misschien dat het aan (het gebrek aan) een plugin ligt.

EDIT: oeps, het gaat om KDE3.1RC6, sorry dat gebruik ik niet.

TuxFriend

----------

## AlterEgo

Ik bevestig je probleem met konqi KDE 3.1-RC6.

Ik heb geen notie waar het aan ligt, maar ik vermoed de rendering engine.

Ik denk dat je inderdaad een melding moet maken op bugs.kde.org.

----------

## Stuartje

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ik denk dat je inderdaad een melding moet maken op bugs.kde.org.

 

En niet hier moord en brand komen schreeuwen...

----------

## aardvark

Ok bedankt alterego: ik heb een bug gepost bij KDE.

Ik verontschuldig mij dat ik een beetje raar reageerde op de eerste reaktie. Was niet gezellig... Ik blijf er echter bij dat ik tips voor het gebruiken van andere software een beetje nutteloos vindt voor het oplossen van dit soort problemen.

Verder vond ik het dus inderdaad nuttig om te weten of anderen ook het probleem hadden met die sites voordat ik een bug ging posten bij KDE.org. (Ze staan op het punt om de release te maken tip ik..)

Het probleem had ook door mijn specifieke compilatie veroorzaakt kunnen zijn of evt gentoo related (misschien dat iemand anders dat al wist..) . Verder is de kans dat mensen in het nederlandstalige forum weten hoe de sites eruit zouden moeten zien vrij groot en is het dus zinnig om dat hier te posten.

Ook op bug.gentoo.org zal ik er melding van maken  :Smile: 

----------

